# My Ride



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Its a Capita - Black Snowboard of Death_153, Flow bindings. I'm 5'9 @ 160 lbs. Yall think I sized it up right? I scored the whole package on craigslist for a bill. Its in GREAT shape for 100$.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

155 would be more ideal but thats a sickkkk ass setup for 100! thats an extremely fast freeride board. really nice, i love my capita with flows. my buddy has the same bindings and he loves them...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> 155 would be more ideal but thats a sickkkk ass setup for 100! thats an extremely fast freeride board. really nice, i love my capita with flows. my buddy has the same bindings and he loves them...


I rented a 155 a week or so back and it felt just a tad hard to kick around. It was right on the edge. I figured I would be right on the money here. I am riding this weekend so I will post results. Got size 10 boots and I doesn't look like I should have toe drag.

Correct me if I'm wrong but the 153 should maneuver a little tighter than the 155 right? :dunno:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yea it will feel quite a bit tighter, i was just sayin since the BDI is a freeride deck, so typically people ride them bigger but it will work fine. that is one board i would love to have inthe quiver..


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks man, Cant wait to hit it this weekend. Hopefully I wont get so wrapped up I forget to get some pics... It happens.. I will post anything good, especially if it's GANGSTER!!! :laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

CapitaBoy said:


> Thanks man, Cant wait to hit it this weekend. Hopefully I wont get so wrapped up I forget to get some pics... It happens.. I will post anything good, especially if it's GANGSTER!!! :laugh:


well you do still rock a dub coat i guesss, thug life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

i love that board!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got back from my first trip with this new board. WOW is all I can say. From deep powder to ice this baby ripped threw it all. I was haulin down the diamonds and having a freakin blast in the park. I really couldn't ask for a better fit, size wise and the flows preformed like champs. This is my first experience with the flow binding setup and it really does make for easy in and out. I got this setup for 100 beans on craigslist but I would easily pay way more now knowing how it all comes together. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

CapitaBoy said:


> Just got back from my first trip with this new board. WOW is all I can say. From deep powder to ice this baby ripped threw it all. I was haulin down the diamonds and having a freakin blast in the park. I really couldn't ask for a better fit, size wise and the flows preformed like champs. This is my first experience with the flow binding setup and it really does make for easy in and out. I got this setup for 100 beans on craigslist but I would easily pay way more now knowing how it all comes together. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Glad you like it man. And great price. You lucked out! Get all the riding in this season that you can!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Trying to get back in the next few weekends. In-laws bought a fatty 7 bedroom with a hot tub and a view at the bottom of the hill. Needless to say i'm loving every min out there I can grab. Lift tickets dropping this month too.. God I want to be back now..


----------

